# 2 Shimano Curado 300 EJ Low Profile Casting Reels



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Two Shimano Curado 300 EJ low profile casting reels. Original Owner. Mint Condition. Used only in freshwater and meticulously maintained by owner. 2 spare spools included. Reels come with stock 300E handles. $600 for the set. Will not separate. No trades.
Please use email.
Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Close thread.

Sandcrab


----------

